# different lines of crystal red shrimps?



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

While surfing the web, I have noticed that there seems to be two slightly different lines of crystal red shrimps.

One type of CR shrimps look like piecesgirls' picture, also similar to http://www.japan-net.ne.jp/next/red/red*e.html
This line of CRs have lot more red color than white color. The white area at the tip of the head is not very distinct either.

I got some CR shirmps on aquabid recently, and they seem to belong to another line of CR shrimps, here is a pic of mine:








You can see the white bands are much wider. The proportion of red/white area is almost the same. pic I found on the net: http://www.tonina.net

I heard there is a German bred line and a Japanese line. Any comments?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm not quite sure that they are actually a different 'line' so much as simply color variation. Different shrimp will have different amounts of white/red. I have read that there are "grades" of Crystals, with the ones having more white being more in demand and more expensive to obtain. Now, if you mean they selectively breed shrimp with more white, I would say yes, my understanding is that many hobbyists selectively breed for more white. Again, per my understanding, there is always the chance of a throwback to the darker black varieties as Crystal Reds were selectively bred for the red coloration.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice specimen there. Yes, that is the more desirable coloration in Asia/Pac.


----------



## chingin (Mar 21, 2005)

shalu said:


> While surfing the web, I have noticed that there seems to be two slightly different lines of crystal red shrimps.
> 
> One type of CR shrimps look like piecesgirls' picture, also similar to http://www.japan-net.ne.jp/next/red/red*e.html
> This line of CRs have lot more red color than white color. The white area at the tip of the head is not very distinct either.
> ...


There r 2 kinds of crs. One is called Japanese bred.Another is called 
German bred. German bred has a thin line on it's back.Japanese bred has wild white line on it's back.
The most difficult things to breed crs is to matain its white wild band. So the price is depend on its white line. the total white crs costs $500 in japan 








this is my crs. costs me nt 2000 (one can of coke in taiwan is nt20)


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

chingin said:


> this is my crs. costs me nt 2000 (one can of coke in taiwan is nt20)


Thats a lot of cans, but it is a very beautiful shimp. I hope you were able to get him a girlfriend!


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

chingin said:


> There r 2 kinds of crs. One is called Japanese bred.Another is called
> German bred. German bred has a thin line on it's back.Japanese bred has wild white line on it's back.
> The most difficult things to breed crs is to matain its white wild band. So the price is depend on its white line. the total white crs costs $500 in japan
> 
> ...


wow, that's a hefty price tag. 
What you said about white band makes sense. Looks to me that some of mine have almost clear bands instead of white bands.


----------



## chingin (Mar 21, 2005)

S said:


> Thats a lot of cans, but it is a very beautiful shimp. I hope you were able to get him a girlfriend!


I need a girlfriend too !! lol


----------



## chingin (Mar 21, 2005)

shalu said:


> wow, that's a hefty price tag.
> What you said about white band makes sense. Looks to me that some of mine have almost clear bands instead of white bands.


Treat him like Popye.Have u notice that what popye wearing? just feed spinach. :smile:


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

chingin said:


> Treat him like Popye.Have u notice that what popye wearing? just feed spinach. :smile:


ok, I have been feeding cooked spinach, they go crazy over it:


----------



## chingin (Mar 21, 2005)

shalu said:


> ok, I have been feeding cooked spinach, they go crazy over it:


wow!! my goodness!! Is crs easy to get in USA? Can I have a little chat with u ? [email protected] <==my msn (everyone is welcome to chat with we
and i'm looking forward of it!)


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

shalu said:


> While surfing the web, I have noticed that there seems to be two slightly different lines of crystal red shrimps.
> 
> <snip...>
> 
> I heard there is a German bred line and a Japanese line. Any comments?


Sha,

i'm not sure if you read this yet (http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29), but apparently there are two different lines, an Asian line and a European line. Asian hobbyists prefer the thick red and white bands that CRS are known for and selectively breed to bring out these colors, while European hobbyists have been selectively breeding such that the white bands begin to disappear, so it looks more like a Cherry Red or Opae Ula (Hawai'ian red), but with better, brighter red coloration.

i personally prefer the red and white banded CRS, but I'm Asian as well... so maybe it's a genetic predisposition. 

rich


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

haha, thanks for the link, rich. I went to that thread. The red only crystal reds look no more attractive than some of my deep red cherry reds. In fact, those red CRS still have some transparent lines on their body, while the really red Cherry reds do not.

Chingin, I will send you some email. I like to ask you about them.


----------



## Nymph (Apr 6, 2005)

This could help.
http://www.excite.co.jp/world/engli...green.com/qa/qa_0022.html&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2

Needless to say, online translation sucks.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

holy macro, I found a pregnant Crystal red shrimp today, so excited! 

















the mother-to-be taking a snack on behalf of the babies-to-be:









I am slightly disappointed though, that this is the lowest grade of all my CRS, that is, has the least white area. I hope I will have more females. Look like two more are going to be pregnanent soon, judging by their size and the yellowish color of head region.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

here is a great link for grading the crystal reds. You may have to register to see it though.

http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=21


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

chiahead said:


> here is a great link for grading the crystal reds. You may have to register to see it though.
> 
> http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=21


Thx for the link chiahead. I already went directly to tonina.net, that's where shrimpnow.com got the pics from.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

shalu said:


> holy macro, I found a pregnant Crystal red shrimp today, so excited!
> 
> I am slightly disappointed though, that this is the lowest grade of all my CRS, that is, has the least white area. I hope I will have more females. Look like two more are going to be pregnanent soon, judging by their size and the yellowish color of head region.


hopefully, it was fertilized by a higher grade male, so you'll get a mixed bag of high v. low. then u can selectively breed them for higher quality. =)


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

richy said:


> hopefully, it was fertilized by a higher grade male,


yeah, not by a bumble bee or whatever else is in there  I think I might have some Hybrid cherry reds there already  I found couple of pregnant red cherries with some patterns along their back. Don't think I have seen that on cherries before, but I have a few shrimp [email protected] called "red and blue" shrimp that DOES have that pattern, hm


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

shalu said:


> I am slightly disappointed though, that this is the lowest grade of all my CRS, that is, has the least white area. I hope I will have more females. Look like two more are going to be pregnanent soon, judging by their size and the yellowish color of head region.


Don't be dissapointed, most of the pregnant females are known to loss a bit of color, especally white. Except those has very deep white like this female, she is pregnant, the color still look great.  She is one of my favourite female CRS.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

oh, that is a NICE one! Perfect coloring.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

'Perfect's the word, speechless after that too ...


----------

